
Anti-Piracy Chief Pleads Guilty to Drug Trafficking - DanBC
http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-chief-pleads-guilty-to-drug-trafficking-130421/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
DanBC
All those times I've had to sit through unskippable anti-piracy ads on DVDs
that I've bought, telling me that PIRACY FUNDS CRIME, PIRACY FUNDS DRUGS,
PIRACY FUNDS TERRORISM.

